# Just need to VENT out of Frustration...



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if any of you have had this problem, but I just have to vent...
We have a 3 year old V named Snickers who must have been just an old soul from the start. Had the whole house to himself while we were out and never was a problem. We thought that since Snickers was such a good dog, why not get another one? So we shipped Peanut in from New Zealand (now 14 months) and he has been a holy terror. We kept him in the foyer, where he began to gnaw on the wood. To avoid that and having someone come home to relieve him we gated off an area where both dogs could go in and out with a doggy door.
Well, with that gated area up, he attempted to jump over the fencing, tipped over our flat screen...long story short, we now have our doors closed and the two have the house and yard to roam. However, Peanut has managed to gnaw on our couch arms and ruin seat covers (among other things). He has been an expensive dog!
It may seem like an easy answer, as to keep them outside, but my yard does not have an area with good coverage and I don't want to crate them. 
Just venting...love them both and would never think of giving Peanut away (although it does come to mind for an instant when I see stuffing and fabric around the house). 
Who knows, maybe it's Snickers doing the naughty behavior and we're blaming Peanut?!?! 
Thanks for reading....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I think you have probably identified the perpetrator correctly. In the words of all the literature at the Michigan Humane Society, "THEY CHEW 'TIL THEY'RE TWO!"

Peanut is exhibiting normal puppy behavior. I feel your pain, though. I had a Bluetick Coonhound in the early 1990's, a puppy, and I made the mistake of giving her too much freedom (run of the house) way too soon. Every evening when I came home from work, it was never a question of "IF" she chewed something up, but rather "WHAT" she chewed up. 

As much as you want to give him room to roam, probably the best strategy is to really restrict what Peanut can have access to while you're away. When my pup (the "perp") turned two-years-old, it was almost like someone had flipped a light switch. She just stopped chewing. Just like that.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( may sound cruel but Peanut needs to be crated & tired out mentally more than physically. 

My understanding is crating is like sleeping in dog den they need it or they will find a place in your house that serves the same purpose. 

Once older, they may only need day beds placed in places you ALLOW them to lay down. Furniture, sofa, bed, chairs are cute but should be off limits.

"OFF" is a command we MUST teach our dogs. 

As for the little one being different...well If everyone was the same life would be boring, boring.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

This is why I think crate training is a must. I realize you do not want to crate Peanut, but crating provides boundaries that can not be reinforced when someone is away. When you are at home, limiting his range of the house allows you to correct/catch him in the act. When allowed free roam and access to fruniture to chew with no one to stop it, then in my unprofessional opinion, it gives him the O.K. to do whatever he wants. Chewing is defintely normal for the immature, but at 14m, a dog is mature enough to understand that everything is not fair game when someone is/has set those limits. Excessive chewing can also be a sign of boredom or anxiety. If you do not want to crate train, I too highly recommend you restrict his space. Good Luck!


----------



## JeffKish (Jan 19, 2011)

It not the dog's fault. It is yours.
If you don't want to create then how do you expect the dog to know what he needs to do when you are not home?
And when you are home you need to keep Peanut close by and every time he chews or does something wrong you are there to correct him and re-direct him.
I feel stupid telling you all that, you already have a dog, you should know better.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No, I do not have that problem. I crate Copper when not home. Most Vizslas need to have a purpose or something to do every waking moment! I agree with Jeff's post above. Keep the nut in his shell until he proves that he can be trusted.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Kailua-
I have had the expectation mismatch, but with cats. When my first kitty passed away, I went to the shelter to get another. I had the same selection criteria, so expected a similar cat personality. Oops. When the shelter called a few days later to see how things were going, they got an earful about what this cat was doing. The woman was very patient, listened to me vent, then asked if we were a mismatch of if I wanted to give it some more time. I told her I wanted to give it one more weekend. Sure enough, somewhere between the venting and the weekend, the cat and I found a common wavelength. Now I can’t even imagine my household without her. 

I hope somewhere between the venting and the suggestions on this forum, you find an answer that works for your family.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

JeffKish said:


> It not the dog's fault. It is yours.
> If you don't want to create then how do you expect the dog to know what he needs to do when you are not home?
> And when you are home you need to keep Peanut close by and every time he chews or does something wrong you are there to correct him and re-direct him.
> I feel stupid telling you all that, you already have a dog, you should know better.


That is a little harsh, people make mistakes and we learn from them.
There is no reason to insult someone like this.

Kailua, perhaps starting from the beginning is what Peanut needs. Give him boundaries and start your training over. I would start with crating, even both dogs.
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments...this was just a VENT...really. 
Kian, thanks for the encouragement and support. Peanut is a true pup, but my jaded expectation was how Snickers was as an easy going puppy. We have figured out what we should do with our house. The dogs have numerous opportunities for exercise daily, but can't be with them 24/7. Peanut will do what a 14 month pup will do...chew, dig and get into everything...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

So, the chocolate covered one is sweeter.  I think you knew that they could be completely different, just like our kids! You did name him peanut -> the salty little devil. ;D


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree...totally different personalities like my children. Can't imagine life without my 2-legged and 4-legged children :-*. 
Peanuts nickname is "Nut"...interesting how the dog's name matches them...
Thanks for the note...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Crazy said:


> JeffKish said:
> 
> 
> > It not the dog's fault. It is yours.
> ...


Agreed. I've noticed that people tend to patronize other people about dog training like no other issue in life. Maybe we should try patronizing people who don't get proper medical preventive care, or wear their seatbelts--or something else besides dog training


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

sarahaf said:


> Agreed. I've noticed that people tend to patronize other people about dog training like no other issue in life. Maybe we should try patronizing people who don't get proper medical preventive care, or wear their seatbelts--or something else besides dog training


Yeah, everyone else seems to be the expert on YOUR dog. It's especially annoying when they don't own the same breed.

I take Kobi to the lake a lot, and we walk by a lot of other boaters on the dock. Quite a few people have commented on the way he pulls on his leash when he is on the dock (because he's super excited). Some of the people who own little poodles and similar breeds especially like to point out that I'm doing ________ wrong. I just roll my eyes... I would love to see their expert training techniques for a nine month old Vizsla, that weighs 5x their dog's weight, and has limitless energy.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ditto. We were on our way in to the dog park once and he was pulling so hard and throwing a little puppy temper tantrum. Needless to say we stood outside that entrance for about 10-15 minutes moving one step at a time while he did his best tortured puppy act and everyone inside stared at us. Eventually some lady (one who doesn't own a dog, mind you, but likes to meet the ones at the dog park) came out and started making a fuss over him and just generally making snide comments about how I was such a mean owner and how puppies can't be expected to know things (yes...thus the need for teaching them!), etc. That conversation quickly and pointedly ended, and we eventually made it inside for good times all around.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

redrover said:


> Ditto. We were on our way in to the dog park once and he was pulling so hard and throwing a little puppy temper tantrum. Needless to say we stood outside that entrance for about 10-15 minutes moving one step at a time while he did his best tortured puppy act and everyone inside stared at us. Eventually some lady (one who doesn't own a dog, mind you, but likes to meet the ones at the dog park) came out and started making a fuss over him and just generally making snide comments about how I was such a mean owner and how puppies can't be expected to know things (yes...thus the need for teaching them!), etc. That conversation quickly and pointedly ended, and we eventually made it inside for good times all around.


I'm glad to hear you stuck with it and made it work the way you wanted to. 
I treat that situation exactly the same.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We get a lot of free advice in our neighborhood, too. Even trainer referrals. Unsolicited


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

One thing I would like to add and I'm sure you have done this to some extent is be sure that the puppy has new toys to play with all the time. You don't have to buy them all either, but every day find something new that they can chew or play with that will entertain him. They are like kids, they like to play with something until they figure it out or destroy it and then they want something new. We get ropes and balls and things with squeekers and bells and then things like pop bottles or newspaper. Obviously you don't want to give anything unsafe to your dog unattended, but these are all ideas. We have had ...I can't even count how many....dogs in and out of the house and never lost a piece of furniture...I did loose a rug once, but duh..what was I thinking leaving it there.


----------

